# 165 Gallon Outdoor tank



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Earlier in the week i sat up the first outdoor tank of the year and i am happy to introduce you to its residence

2 Moor gold fish that we are hoping are a pair








A Koibunkin LOL what you get when a night of fish love goes a bit too far








What we are hoping is a male koi that we picked up a few months ago








And last but not least is a little girl we got when she was 1" and had horrid ammonia burnt fins.









As you can see she bounced back pretty well from the burn and we hope that we can get the pair to spawn naturally. But if worse comes to worse i do believe we will force spawn them in June


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Well went outside a bit ago to smoke a butt and lo and behold the koi were either just finishing or getting fired up for spawning.

Well i let it go on for an hour or so then pulled everyone outta the Spa/vacation/luxury tank and back inside they go

I don't think the female was done cause she squirted some eggs in the net so i hung a spawning mop in their tank and i will pull it tonight and put it outside in the 165 to hatch.

Guess that makes my mind up for me on whats gonna be in it this summer.......koi fry!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That didn't take long at all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cool beans Ralph...always interesting when the fishes make up your mind for you...lol


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

snyderguy said:


> That didn't take long at all.


Gotta love fish that are willing to do what ya ask them LOL


Maybe its all that #4 plecocaine they been eatin!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

well attack of the fungus!!!!!!

Hope some hatch but if not i will get them next time


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you added any methylene blue?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> Have you added any methylene blue?


Nah i aint gonna dose a 165 gallon tank.....kinda unreasonable for my budget

So i guess if none hatch then the jacks go back out there for the summer


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

The silver lining to this story is that this morning we have some fry swimming and if there's 2, there's more that are still stuck by their heads!


----------

